

WordPress.com SOPA blackout page - sethbannon
http://wordpress.com/#fresh

======
msujaws
They could have a larger reach if they blacked out all the blogs on the site,
but I guess people would be mad about it?

~~~
westi
We've made it possible for users to opt-in to show a ribbon to raise awareness
until the 24th and blacking out their sites for the protest on Wednesday as
well if they want.

You can read more here: [http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/join-our-
censorship-...](http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/join-our-censorship-
protest/)

~~~
rufibarbatus
The juxtaposition of the "A better way to blog" and a gallery of censored
layouts is beautiful. Congratulations to the team!

